# Back to breeding locust



## Shaunny (May 31, 2013)

Ok so I know you have heard this over and over and is probably boring now. Lol

So I started breeding locust again and have gone more serious that before. I have adapted the tank to hold 3 plastic pint glasses so they are sunken in the ground/platform. I have a halogen bulb, temps are good as they are breeding and laying. 

I started off with play sand that had been out in the shed for a while and when I put them into the incubator they turned a greyish colour. The newer ones have baked sand I did in the oven and seem to have stayed the same colour. I have just emptied the older ones out and all the eggs were black. Now that's either because the sand was mouldy or the incubator is too hot/cold

The incubator is a box with insulation and set to 32 which keeps the sand about 29-30 when I point my inferred gun at the tubs. I cover with a plastic lid with holes drilled to hold the moisture in but still allows air.

I have read so much information and followed what people say but as of yet nothing is happening. The newer egg tubs have been in there for 11 days now

I see a few people use sand/soil mix. What sort of soil do you use as most garden centres only sell stuff with chemicals in it. Is the john Linners seed soil ok to use? I want to try sand/soil mix to see if it helps as people seems to have more success with that mix. 

Oh and when I bred them before I left the tube in with the colony but it was hit and miss if I had hatchlings 

Any help would be much appreciated 

;-)


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I've just left breeding locust to focus more on my roaches again... I've not had much luck incubating the eggs separately... But then I can explain why my eggs didnt hatch this time round, cause it was the completely same set up... Lol.. Good luck with yours..


----------



## Intriguiedbylocust (Mar 20, 2015)

I've recently had upwards of 300 hatch(about 2 weeks ago)

I Used Childrens play sand
When they laid, i put clingfilm over the top, and pierced several holes in the top with a safety pin.
Sprayed the sand with water(3/4squirts)
I had about 20 laying tubs in total(the ones that i could see had the most eggs when into, a small plastic container(holds 5 pots)). the rest just went into My main tank, as it was empty at the time.

I checked them every day, sprayed them, moved the sand around abit GENTLY and sprayed the drier sand. 
15/20 Hatched, some just dried up,.

The heat in the containers are over 32C i have a 30W heat mat under the side with the smaller container in, and a 60W bulb in the other side(doesn't have to be on all the time) averaging about 35-37C. 

Tips to give you;
Add a little grass to the bottom of your laying tubs- if you do it right and keep it moist, it'll keep the eggs abit moister which helps alot 
- or join me this time, on my new method , add a straw to the middle of your laying pot, going to add a few drops of water to the bottom and a few sprays to the top.
-- i tried using soil , it works sometimes, but if it dries to much it tends to collapse and squish your little babies, specially if you're spraying it too- clumps =death.
Good Luck


----------



## Shaunny (May 31, 2013)

Can anyone please help me? 

I have managed to get my locust breeding like mad and have had probably over 500 babies hatch. I keep them serrated in another tank but a lot of them seem to die within the first few days. They are heated like the adults and fed greens and grass but I'm lost on why they are dieing so much. 
Cheers ;-)


----------



## Intriguiedbylocust (Mar 20, 2015)

You know them cricket/locust tubs you get when you buy them from the pet shop? - they are ideal.

Wash them out thoroughly, sprinkle in a little bran, add a small piece of egg carton, and some fresh greens/grass, i kept them at the same temp as incubation(while they were inside the tubs inside a main tank).



hope this helps


----------

